

Show HN: Looking for group tool for Gamers - sketti
http://www.lookingforgroup.com

======
sketti
I'm a long time gamer, back to the dig dug & paratrooper games. As luck would
have it, while looking at some domain auctions I happened to come across
www.lookingforgroup.com. Being a gamer & dev hobbyist I felt this would be a
fun project - and it has been! I'm starting out with two of my current
favorite games, but will be expanding soon to LoL, SC2 & Diablo.

If you have any game requests shoot me a line at support@lookingforgroup.com

I wrote it in js using the meteor framework and hosting it on Modulus.io.

